# 19V power supply vs a 15V



## davidw_SA (May 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently misplaced my notebook (Toshiba A105-S4004) power supply, which is a 15V / 5.0 A.
I have a universal power supply but it only has one setting 19V.
Does anyone know if I'll damage my battery by using the 19V power supply?

Regards
DW


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

davidw_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently misplaced my notebook (Toshiba A105-S4004) power supply, which is a 15V / 5.0 A.
> I have a universal power supply but it only has one setting 19V.
> ...


hi DW,

go with the 15V/5.0 Toshiba genuine adapter. using other power or AC adapters may work but there is no guarantee if they will have adverse effects on your unit.


----------



## davidw_SA (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Shan - I'm hoping to get an original adpater soon, but the question still stands how does plugging a 19V adapter effect a battery that is expecting 15V, do laptops have internal voltage regulators etc?

DW


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi david,

yes i believe there is. but i really do not know if it can take on a 19V supply as i never really have gathered enough courage to try the idea out on my laptop :grin:. well at least not yet.


----------



## davidw_SA (May 12, 2008)

Oh well, I'm 2 days into using the 19V adapter and its working, although when I unplug it the battery life is about 1/2 what I normally ... I'll be picking up the original tomorrow and start using that again and see if the battery life returns to what it was... D :4-dontkno


----------



## luxuning (May 7, 2008)

Well ,DW, some direct effect will come whith high voltag.when the output voltage is higher than the normal voltag,the chemical reaction may speed up,in other words,the life of the battery will be curtailed.your toshiba laptop battery will get higher temprature than normal, it may accelerate the decline of your battery.so, get a universal ac adapter for your laptop,which cover the output voltage of 15V.


----------



## davidw_SA (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and you are right. 
How's this for crazy when I was using the 19V / 4.5amp adapter the laptop would not recognise that it was actually plugged in for the first 5-10min. I recently got another adapter that has the correct voltage and amps it it works much better now although I have noticed when working without the adapter my battery life is now about 1/2 hour shorter than it used to be!


----------

